# Sophia Vegas Wollersheim - im Dschungelcamp 2016



## dante_23 (15 Jan. 2016)

n´abend,
ich schaue gerade die aktuelle staffel vom dschungelcamp. dabei fiel mir speziell sophia auf - ihr hintern und die schenkel sind der pure wahnsinn!!! 
vll nimmt jemand von euch die besten szenen mit ihr auf, das wäre stark :thx:

gruß,
dante


----------



## speedrush (16 Jan. 2016)

ja würde ich auch toll finden :thumbup:


----------



## eywesstewat (18 Jan. 2016)

schließe mich dem an meine freunde


----------



## Maus68 (19 Jan. 2016)

Wie kann man sich nur so einen Schrott ansehen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Etzel (19 Jan. 2016)

Maus68 schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich nur so einen Schrott ansehen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Das frage ich mich jeden Abend auch...


----------

